# France: A28 Rouen - Alencon?



## epavelin (May 19, 2005)

Hello,
we are off to the Loire Valley in a couple of weeks. We've been looking at the 2005 road atlas, and a new section of the A28 between Rouen and Alencon is marked as "under construction". Does anybody know if this stretch has been completed yet?

Thanks,
Ed.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, in short no it is still under construction, or at least it was in the middle of august , we used that route to head for the same area, we found the diversions around Rouen a little confusing to say the least and opted for the N roads (N15 or N138) I think? (map in motorhome) we found that so much easier, just as quick and a lot less stressfull!

Regards M&D


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It's not open yet.
I read somewhere that it is due to open in spring 2006. I'm looking to see if I can find where I read the information but so far no luck.


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

I believe it is due to open this October.


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

I usualy take the 138 to Alencon.Quiet road,nice towns.Not good if you are in a hurry and there are a few tractors about. 

If speed is essential and you are not travelling at peak times.Through Rouen to the East (Under the tunnel) Signs A13 ,then A154 vers Evereux,.At Nonancourt N12 to meet Autoroute outside Alencon at Mortagne au Perche.
About 30 km not to Autoroute standard.

Think recent postings feel this an improvement on some gps routing.

When i was over in the car the Nonancourt 'travaux' was almost resolved.

Nice trip.

Nick


----------



## epavelin (May 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone. The N138 looks like a reasonable option, as we won't be in too much of a hurry.

Ed.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

The date I have been given for opening is 27th October but I am still looking for official confirmation.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

[quote="MandyandDave"we found the diversions around Rouen a little confusing to say the least and opted for the N roads (N15 or N138) I think? (map in motorhome) we found that so much easier, just as quick and a lot less stressfull.[/quote]

From Le Havre. We take the A13 to south of Rouen then take the 'N' roads. As M&D say. Much less stressfull. :wink:


----------

